# 1:29.42 4BLD Single World Record Breakdown by Scalpel



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

Good, clear and crisp explanation from Scalpel. Good thought process and minor and major alg improvements that he explained in hindsight.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

Scalpel covers his first 5BLD WR he got in 2018.
This is just an amazing series. Its cool that scalpel is taking time off his busy college schedule and making easy to understand video reconstructions with easy to understand comments in-between explaining the algs.


----------

